# Interesting history of Berlin Lake



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The creation of Berlin Lake in the early 1940's was not without drama.

Here is an interesting and brief article on its history including the story behind "McEldowney Island" (campground launch ramp location).

http://recordpub.com/opinion/2016/06/26/portage-pathways-reservoir-project-transformed-deerfield


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Talk about holding out! This family was bound and determined to go down with the ship.

This house was originally located just "off shore" right where the campground ramp is now. Their barn was where the restrooms are located today. Looking out into the horizon of this photo you can just make out the train track causeway.

That planked walkway was how they got from dry land to the house, which of course was flooded. They lived like this for almost a year before settling with the government.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks,I did not no any of its history.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The house was eventually moved on rollers right down the road to Berlin Station Rd, and still stands today as an amazingly beautiful century home.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

louisvillefisherman said:


> The creation of Berlin Lake in the early 1940's was not without drama.
> 
> Here is an interesting and brief article on its history including the story behind "McEldowney Island" (campground launch ramp location).
> 
> http://recordpub.com/opinion/2016/06/26/portage-pathways-reservoir-project-transformed-deerfield


Nice post! Very interesting. I wonder how much he paid for the property in 1938 compared to what he received when he eventually settled.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Good read, thanks.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

louisvillefisherman said:


> The creation of Berlin Lake in the early 1940's was not without drama.
> 
> Here is an interesting and brief article on its history including the story behind "McEldowney Island" (campground launch ramp location).
> 
> ...


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Very interesting reading...... Thank You for sharing the info...


----------



## zook (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool story thanks.


----------

